

How we turned angry users into our biggest fans - n9com
http://blog.fiplab.com/how-we-turned-angry-users-into-our-biggest-fa

======
acangiano
Great post, but I feel that in the first email you sort of got lucky. The guy
owned up to his mistake and realized how hasty he was with his first message.
Not every customer will equally mature. He asked for a refund. You ignored
that point. Even if it was the customer's fault, you should offer a refund
when asked.

On a side note, great job on using your blog to promote your startup.

PS: Why did you delete the previous submission that had already several
points?

~~~
n9com
Thanks dude, from experience, a lot of angry customers change their tune after
they receive a quick and helpful response. This was just one particular
example.

As for auto-refresh, we couldn't do this as it would trigger TfL abuse
systems.

(I pinged a few friends to up vote, and the post disappeared from the new
list, so I deleted and resubmitted).

------
wildbunny
I completely agree with your ethos here - my only question is: how scalable is
this?

Its fine for the odd customer, but what if your user-base suddenly changes by
a couple of orders of magnitude?

~~~
n9com
For our cycle app alone, we have 300k downloads and at least several thousand
active users per day (when it's not raining).

Scaling is definitely an issue if you're getting a lot of complaints, but this
is certainly great early on when each 'fan' (or hater) of your product can
have a significant impact.

